# Contact Lenses - cheapest ?



## whiz (4 Sep 2010)

Hi Guys
I was wondering were you can buy the cheapest daily disposable contact lens ?  is it through a shop on the net or specsavers ?


----------



## lou2 (4 Sep 2010)

I buy mine on AC lens and find them the most reasonable from the shopping around I have done. The address is www.aclens.com


----------



## wigwammer (5 Sep 2010)

I use yourlenses.ie find them good for what I order. 
If you order a few boxes at once you save long term as they charge €5 freight charge regardless of size. Although I have only ordered either 180 (2 x90) or 360 (4 x90) lenses at a time - freight was €5 each time.


----------



## Yeager (5 Sep 2010)

Do not ever buy lenses from the optician they charge a fortune. Go straight to http://www.daysoftcontactlenses.com/ 

_*€11.98 for a 1-month supply delivered.*_

Great lenses to wear also. I have been using them for years now.


----------



## pebbledash (6 Sep 2010)

getlenses.ie are very good. Although expect a slightly longer delivery time (maybe 1-2 weeks) for toric lenses. I buy 6 months supply of focus dailies at a time and they are about half the price of what I pay specsavers.


----------



## demoivre (6 Sep 2010)

Posted this in a different thread recently.


----------



## MissSherry (6 Sep 2010)

I use www.lensway.ie and have recommended them to friends. 

I normally wear Ciba Focus Dailies (same prescription in both eyes) and on lensway it works out at €37.50 (plus €5 delivery) for 4 months worth of lenses. When you consider i was being charged €44 for a single months worth in Vision Express in Blanch that's a huge saving! Have gotten two deliveries off them so far and both only took a couple of days.


----------

